# 2005 polaris predator 500 WONT FIRE



## drfreeze739 (Jan 27, 2017)

hello.

i just got this 2005 polaris predator 500

it just cranks over and wont fire...

i pulled the head and seen it had a bent intake valve.

so i bought 2 intake valves and laped them and installed them both/

i did the timming and i set it to tdc on the T in the eye on the mag window.

put the gold links lined up on the cams and the bottom to the timming marks.

cams are at 12 and 9 with the intake half a tooth advanced .. seen this on other posts.

I bought a new carb ... still no fire... checked spark and it is getting good spark..

my plug is not wet with gas or smell like gas..

when i set my timming all up like it say to my cam lobes are facing in the same direction... is this right????

Gas is getting to the carb.. Just not to the plug.. 

t has new head and base gasket.

i sprayed starting fuled into the in take in the carb.

it just spuderd and tryed to start but thats it...

but its more than i get with out using it..

i also pulled the mag to see if the key spun..

it did not it all looks good 

Has been torked to right spec.


please help.. geting really pissed..

Thank you
Mark


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok dude,, I'm just gonna take a shot in the dark here...I don't know anything about a Polaris....but sounds like you are frustrated....
Ok....
Here we go....
I'm just gonna say your timing is off....
That Mark you are talking about, actually comes into that window 2 times, of a complete cycle of a 4 stroke motor....
So...double check this....
You are gonna roll the motor over by hand with the spark plug out....
And you need to see the intake valve open, then close....then watch for that timing Mark to come into sight...
Now, you are at top dead center....
Recheck all your marks at this point...

Is that how you set it up?
Or did you just roll the motor till you saw the mark?

Hope this helps bro....


----------

